# Oooops He did it again...?



## bullethead (Jan 17, 2014)

From The Huffington Post

A Salvadorean nun who said she had no idea she was pregnant gave birth in Italy this week after she felt stomach cramps in her convent and was rushed to hospital, Italian media reported on Friday.

The 31-year-old mother and her baby boy, who weighs 3.5 kilograms (9 pounds), are doing well and other new mothers in Rieti hospital have begun collecting clothes and donations for her, the reports said.

"I did not know I was pregnant. I only felt a stomach pain," the nun was quoted as saying at the hospital, the Italian news agency ANSA reported.

La Repubblica said she gave birth on Wednesday.

ANSA said the nun had named her baby Francesco (Francis) -- also the pope's chosen title and one of the most popular names in Italy, where St Francis of Assisi is the much-loved national patron saint.

The hospital could not be reached for comment.

The nun belongs to the "Little Disciples of Jesus" convent in Campomoro near Rieti, which manages an old people's home and reports said she would keep the baby.

Her fellow nuns were quoted saying they were "very surprised."


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 18, 2014)

Those responses are funny.


----------



## 660griz (Jan 20, 2014)

She, or nobody, knew she was pregnant? Pretty sure she is not a "LITTLE" disciple of Jesus.

They sure don't react the same these days. 
“It would be preferable that she now lead a secular life with her baby, away from religious institutions,” a spokesman for the local bishop said.


----------



## bullethead (Jan 20, 2014)

2000 years ago she would have been the mother of a God.


----------



## bigreddwon (Jan 20, 2014)

Anybody can get a nun pregnant. If your god wants to impress me, have em get a priest pregnant.


----------



## bullethead (Jan 20, 2014)

bigreddwon said:


> Anybody can get a nun pregnant. If your god wants to impress me, have em get a priest pregnant.


----------



## mtnwoman (Jan 21, 2014)

bigreddwon said:


> Anybody can get a nun pregnant. If your god wants to impress me, have em get a priest pregnant.



Most males and females copulate to have children...those are the same children that go to same sex marriages that cannot produce children on their own. That's why God says........well read it.

Afterthought.....really? anybody can get a nun pregnant? Only if it's rape. But even a female couldn't get a nun  pregnant...so not  just anyone can get a nun pregnant..it has to be a male. Perhaps a priest...


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 21, 2014)

Have y'all watched American Horror Story season 2 Asylum???


----------

